# New Collar



## rabbit (Jan 14, 2012)

So I was looking for a new collar for my pup Stoney and decided to purchase her one from bulldog supply company. I ordered it on tuesday and had it on monday. I'll mos def be ordering another very soon...











And here's my boy Sam (no new collar yet but just couldn't leave him out) and my mom's dog Rodent (yes that's really his name lol)


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Looks good. Some really nice feet on that boy!


----------



## rabbit (Jan 14, 2012)

American_Pit13 said:


> Looks good. Some really nice feet on that boy!


Thank you. Not sure whose feet you're talking about but if it's Stoney's she's a girl :curse: lol


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Cool, I like the purple. I like her name to.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Sweeet!! Bulldog supply company huh? Good choice~ Congrats, looks good!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

nice! Love the color!! Stoney is a great model!


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Looks great!! And I second the nice feet on Stoney


----------



## rabbit (Jan 14, 2012)

thanx guys. my dogs not at all hardcore but she can ruin some collars so lets see how this last through all the mud and chain pulling. I'm thinking about getting my boy sam a leather collar from stillwater I liked it and I think it will look good on him I'll be sure to post pics when I get it.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Love that collar! I'm gonna have to look them up! Those are the type of collars I had for all of my dogs but they had the teeny spikes on them and now I can't find them anywhere.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Looking good, a bit on the heavy side but otherwise...


----------



## Darkevs (May 21, 2013)

Nice!

really like the color too.


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

Nice collar!!!

I ordered Bella the cutest collar off amazon before I even brought her home (she was only 8 weeks at the time) it is hot pink leather with spikes...have NO idea when she will ever grow in to it lol

Here is a link to one similar, mine is hot pink though ,) *which reminds me I need to stop slacking and order my paracord collar from Odins_BlueDragon!

Amazon

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

Amazon

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

Ugh link not working 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rabbit (Jan 14, 2012)

KMdogs said:


> Looking good, a bit on the heavy side but otherwise...


Yes she is. With my new work schedule and the heat I just haven't been doing a great job of getting them their exercise. All through winter we were doing really well but now I'm slacking and it definitely shows.

here she was during the spring



I will be getting her back there and in even better shape starting this weekend.


----------



## rabbit (Jan 14, 2012)

Princesspaola21 said:


> Love that collar! I'm gonna have to look them up! Those are the type of collars I had for all of my dogs but they had the teeny spikes on them and now I can't find them anywhere.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I'm sure you'll find some nice collars with spikes they're abundant you just have to really search online for what you prefer. you can look up the macho dog collars I got two of those from a local feed store and you can easily find them online for like 15 bucks (well plus shipping).


----------



## rabbit (Jan 14, 2012)

Darkevs said:


> Nice!
> 
> really like the color too.


thank you :thumbsup:


----------



## rabbit (Jan 14, 2012)

*Bella*Blu* said:


> Nice collar!!!
> 
> I ordered Bella the cutest collar off amazon before I even brought her home (she was only 8 weeks at the time) it is hot pink leather with spikes...have NO idea when she will ever grow in to it lol
> 
> ...


Lol well when she grows into that collar you be sure to post up pics so we can see :cheers:


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

Speaking of pics...it won't let me post anymore &#128530;what do I do?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BATISTA (Apr 28, 2013)

NICE. I Need to be getting one soon!


----------



## rabbit (Jan 14, 2012)

*Bella*Blu* said:


> Speaking of pics...it won't let me post anymore &#128530;what do I do?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


are you using photobucket??


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

No...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

Alright, well I just set up photobucket...so how do I add pics from there?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

So now that I have photobucket, and even figured out how to use/post with it...here is a pic of the collar I bought Bella, even before I brought her home lol  can not wait for her to grow into it!!!










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## STiLL WILL (May 1, 2013)

So crazy I JUST put an order with BSC a few days ago! Love the purple on Stoney---the contrast is awesome. Stoney is cute. 

Those feet are freakin perfect BTW as mentioned previously lol. 

Can't wait to get my new BSC stuff even more now!


----------

